# أهلاوي أم زملكاوى



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*شارك فى الاستطلاع 

إنت

1 - أهلاوى

2- زملكاوى

3- فريق آخر

4- ما ليش فى الكورة*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ماليش في الكوره 
ولا احب اشوفها ولا احب اشجع اي فريق


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه ده *

*عمتي و خالتي *
*يادي النور يادي الهنا *

*انا بشجع المنتخب *​


----------



## AdmanTios (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*نستنى كام يوم أما نشوفوا حكايتكم إيه ؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بطيق سيرة الكورة 
بتعصبنى leasantr


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلي
ثم 
اهلي
ثم
 اهلي
كملي للصبح 




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش بطيق سيرة الكورة
> بتعصبنى leasantr



*طب شاركى فى الاستطلاع​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اهــــــــــ ♥ ـــــلاوووووي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأستطلاع دة غريب أأأأأأأوى
أهلاوى وفهمناها ...
فريق آخر مفهومة برضه ...
ماليش فى الكورة ماشى

أنما يعنى أية ( زماكاوى ) تيييى ؟؟؟
:999:
*​


----------



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بصراحة أنا كل معلوماتي عن الكورة أنها مدورة زي البطيخة المصري مش الصيني
يعني مش مربع ولا مخروطي الشكل ولا على شكل قلب بل مبعجر
واللي اعرفه ان فيه ناس بتجري في الملعب ورا كورة واحدة بيتخانقوا عليها
ورأيي يدوا لكل واحد كورة علشان يبطلوا يجروا ورا بعض
أحنا دُخنا وراهم بصراحة 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ماليش قى الكوره اوى 
لكن البيت عندى كله اهلى 
فبنشجع الاهلى كلنا  طبعا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأستطلاع دة غريب أأأأأأأوى
> أهلاوى وفهمناها ...
> فريق آخر مفهومة برضه ...
> ماليش فى الكورة ماشى
> ...



*لأ بأة دا كتير أوى

إكمن يعنى ما فيش غيرى زملكاوية

واااااااااااااااااء

:36_1_4:

:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا ماليش قى الكوره اوى
> لكن البيت عندى كله اهلى
> فبنشجع الاهلى كلنا  طبعا



*تقومى تكتبى إنك أهلاوية 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:11azy:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو مش المفروض يا ايرينى كنتى تحطى الاهلى الاختيار رقم 4 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلاويه وافتخررررررررررر طبعااااا​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

برشلونة ... ينفع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو مش المفروض يا ايرينى كنتى تحطى الاهلى الاختيار رقم 4
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهلاويه وافتخررررررررررر طبعااااا​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لآ هى أحتارت فعلا
تحطه الأختيار رقم (4) والا رقم (6) والا رقم (3) !!!!*؟؟
*الأرقام كتير أأأأأأأأأأأأأأوى
بس النِفس اللى تكسب بقى *
leasantr​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لآ هى أحتارت فعلا
> تحطه الأختيار رقم (4) والا رقم (6) والا رقم (3) !!!!*؟؟
> *الأرقام كتير أأأأأأأأأأأأأأوى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيتهيألى يا عبود ده الموضوع الوحيد اللى ايرينى هتطالب بغلقه أو حذفه 
:999:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بيتهيألى يا عبود ده الموضوع الوحيد اللى ايرينى هتطالب بغلقه أو حذفه
> :999:​*


*إيرينى تُعانى من مرض " الزّملّكة " المُزمِن :hlp:
وأعراض المرض هو الأصابة بتَبلُد الحس الكوروى خاصة لو كان الزمالك بيلاعب الأهلى
:t30: أو بصراحة بيلاعب أى فريق ..:t30:

كما ان من أعرضه هو الشعور الدائم بالنقص ...إذ دائماً وأبداً يشعر " المُتزملك " بأن ترتيبه فى الحياة
دائما وابدا هو ( التانى ) على أحسن تقدير 


*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تقومى تكتبى إنك أهلاوية
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :11azy:​*




مجبر اخاك لا بطل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مجبر اخاك لا *بطل *


*لا بطل أزااااى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أمال الأهلى دة يبقى أية ؟
*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ايه ده *
> 
> *عمتي و خالتي *
> *يادي النور يادي الهنا *
> ...



خلاص يا ساكي ياولدي 
ها اشحع المنتخب عشانك انت بس


----------



## geegoo (16 سبتمبر 2013)

أهلاوي صميم ... ميم .. ميم ...
و سمعت ان لجنة تعديل الدستور هتحط مادة تضمن فوز الزمالك علي الاهلي مرة واحدة علي الأقل كل " *ستين أو ستون* " *سنة * ..  
و انزل لي ببانر " *سنظل أوفياء* "


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

النادى اللى تملى كسفنا !​


----------



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو انتوا لسه بتتكملوا عن البطيخ ... قصدي الكورة
*



















​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ بأة دا كتير أوى
> 
> إكمن يعنى ما فيش غيرى زملكاوية
> 
> ...


مش لوحدك يا مهندسة:w00t:


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> النادى اللى تملى كسفنا !​


عشان نتعظ بس
اياااااااااام مرسى كان زيى الطلقة ههههه


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اللي  بيعشق  الفن  والهندسه*

*غصب  عنه  لازم  يكون  زملكاوي. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> أهلاوي صميم ... ميم .. ميم ...
> و سمعت ان لجنة تعديل الدستور هتحط مادة تضمن فوز الزمالك علي الاهلي مرة واحدة علي الأقل كل " *ستين أو ستون* " *سنة * ​




*وأكيد  أتحاد  الكوره  ومعظم  الحكام  هيوافقوا  ع  الماده  دي !!!*

:t13:  :t13:  :t13:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأستطلاع دة غريب أأأأأأأوى
> أهلاوى وفهمناها ...
> فريق آخر مفهومة برضه ...
> ماليش فى الكورة ماشى
> ...


مش عارفه صحيح اية زملكاوي دي
ده فريق جديد نازل ولا ايهleasantr


*انا اهلااااااااااااوية حتي النخااااااع طبعااااا
الاهلي ده عمي بيجري في دمي
الاهلي ده سيدي بيجري في وريدي:Love_Letter_Send:


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اه صحيح نسيت ابارك لكل الاهلاوية علي فوز الاهلي امبارح

بباركلكم علي طريقه الاخوان**



*






وقال علي رأي المثل




هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> النادى اللى تملى كسفنا !​


*
فين الاستطلاع ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *اللي  بيعشق  الفن  والهندسه*
> 
> *غصب  عنه  لازم  يكون  زملكاوي. *
> ​



*لولولولولى لى لى لى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه صحيح اية زملكاوي دي
> ده فريق جديد نازل ولا ايهleasantr
> 
> 
> ...


*
أنا متبرية منك ليوم القيامة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش لوحدك يا مهندسة:w00t:



*كنت وقتها لوحدى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا متبرية منك ليوم القيامة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


تصدقي اول مره اعرف انك زملكاوية
طبببب ازااي 
بذمتك مش مكسوفة:new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي اول مره اعرف انك زملكاوية
> طبببب ازااي
> بذمتك مش مكسوفة:new6::new6:​



*

:11azy:
أتكسف من إيه يا بت ؟؟

بأعمل حاجة عيب ؟

:warning:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو مش المفروض يا ايرينى كنتى تحطى الاهلى الاختيار رقم 4
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهلاويه وافتخررررررررررر طبعااااا​*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لآ هى أحتارت فعلا
> تحطه الأختيار رقم (4) والا رقم (6) والا رقم (3) !!!!*؟؟
> *الأرقام كتير أأأأأأأأأأأأأأوى
> ...





Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بيتهيألى يا عبود ده الموضوع الوحيد اللى ايرينى هتطالب بغلقه أو حذفه
> :999:​*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيرينى تُعانى من مرض " الزّملّكة " المُزمِن :hlp:
> وأعراض المرض هو الأصابة بتَبلُد الحس الكوروى خاصة لو كان الزمالك بيلاعب الأهلى
> :t30: أو بصراحة بيلاعب أى فريق ..:t30:
> 
> ...



*اللللللللللللللللللللللللل

:11azy::11azy::11azy:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> :11azy:
> أتكسف من إيه يا بت ؟؟
> ...


لا مش عيب
بس ازاي تبقي زملكاوية حرام عليكي

طيب مش ناوية تغيري بعد اللي حصل امبارح :new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مش عيب
> بس ازاي تبقي زملكاوية حرام عليكي
> 
> طيب مش ناوية تغيري بعد اللي حصل امبارح :new6:​


*
لا سأكون زملكاوية حتى الموت

و لو الى جثسيمانى أمشى معه دوما كل حين​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملحوظة

دونا جابت بنتها تشارك فى الاستطلاع

لا بأة 

ناوية على فقع مرارتى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا سأكون زملكاوية حتى الموت
> 
> و لو الى جثسيمانى أمشى معه دوما كل حين​*


يابنتي دوووووول






يعني فكري تاني:new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي دوووووول
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا ديه شكلها أحلى*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ديه شكلها أحلى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه الرجل المعاقه دي
شكلها رجل شيكابالا:new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الرجل المعاقه دي
> شكلها رجل شيكابالا:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSMfGnl9R_x227vSbcMhypCHLE5E386xEpdRGKBgvOC7R_p1URt[/IMG[/CENTER]
> ][/QUOTE]
> ايه اللينك ده
> انتي بتتكلمي زملكاوي قصدي انجليزي ولا ايه:new6:[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


هأو أو أو أو أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو ههههههههههههههه

طيب قولي كلام غير ده
ده لسه ال4 بتوع امبارح مبردوش:new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هأو أو أو أو أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو ههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب قولي كلام غير ده
> ده لسه ال4 بتوع امبارح مبردوش:new6:​



*حد يزق معايا يا جدعان 

:smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حد يزق معايا يا جدعان
> 
> :smil8::smil8:​*


*اعتقد مفيش زملكاوية هنا
انتي في صحرا يابنتي اسكتي*
:new6:​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اعتقد مفيش زملكاوية هنا
> انتي في صحرا يابنتي اسكتي*
> :new6:​


لا فية طبعا
بس الواحد مش عاوز يدوس فيكم تعيطوا هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لا فية طبعا
> بس الواحد مش عاوز يدوس فيكم تعيطوا هههههه


نعم؟
طب بس بس بس
ده انا اشاور بصوابعي ال4 كدا
تلاقي الالترس الاهلاوي كله هنا:new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لا فية طبعا
> بس الواحد مش عاوز يدوس فيكم تعيطوا هههههه



*طب دوس و أنا معاك*


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههه
وربنا عنده حق مايقولش
دي حاجه تكسف:hlp::hlp:​


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


>


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعيني جرجس وايرو اختفوا
بس حقهم الصراحه هههههههههه​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 سبتمبر 2013)

what is the point.....?


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> what is the point.....?


*
لا يوجد هدف

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*the point offside 
*​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اهلاوية ابا وزوجا وابنا

لو كنت غير اهلاوية يقطعونى :t31:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا اهلاوية ابا وزوجا وابنا
> 
> لو كنت غير اهلاوية يقطعونى :t31:*



*طب شاركى فى الاستطلاع​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب شاركى فى الاستطلاع​*


*بتقوووولك أهلاوية أبا وزوجا وأبناً 
تقولى لها شاركى فى الأستطلاع ؟؟!!!!
يا بنتى ماهى هتروح تجيبهم لك ويصوتوا كلهم
طول عمرك خيييببببة
:t30:

*​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتقوووولك أهلاوية أبا وزوجا وأبناً
> تقولى لها شاركى فى الأستطلاع ؟؟!!!!
> يا بنتى ماهى هتروح تجيبهم لك ويصوتوا كلهم
> طول عمرك خيييببببة
> ...



هههههههههه ايوه صح دا نسيت اخا كمان
يعنى يوم ما احب اقول بس انى مش اهلاوية هتكرش من العيلة كلها مش من البيت بس leasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتقوووولك أهلاوية أبا وزوجا وأبناً
> تقولى لها شاركى فى الأستطلاع ؟؟!!!!
> يا بنتى ماهى هتروح تجيبهم لك ويصوتوا كلهم
> طول عمرك خيييببببة
> ...



*صدقنى واخدة بالى 

بس أنا عندى روح رياضية

و بعدين مش بالعدد:11azy:​*العد فى اللمون
30:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و بعدين مش بالعدد:11azy:​*
> العد فى اللمون
> 30:​


*مافيش ليمون فى السوق خلاص
الزملكاوية خلصوه أمبارح
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايرينى انتى زملكاوية؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ايرينى انتى زملكاوية؟؟؟؟



*أيوة 

زملكاوية و أفتخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

:hlp:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ايرينى انتى زملكاوية؟؟؟؟


*نهار طيييييييييييين عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة
امال هى قالبها مندبة ومناحة لية ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش ليمون فى السوق خلاص
> الزملكاوية خلصوه أمبارح
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*حد يصد معايا ما تسيبونيش لوحدى​*


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا حرام الزملكاوية دول علطول انفعاليين كده من كتر الخساير 
تلاقيهم علطول لونهم اصفر ونفسيتهم مش حلوة بيتعصبوا بسرعة هههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهار طيييييييييييين عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة
> امال هى قالبها مندبة ومناحة لية ؟
> *​


عشان تشو ف مستوى جمهور الاهلى الفكر ازاى ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حد يصد معايا ما تسيبونيش لوحدى​*


مين مضايقك بس
دة انتى  بتقرفى بلد
مش هتعرفى تسدى قدام واحد هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهار طيييييييييييين عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة
> امال هى قالبها مندبة ومناحة لية ؟
> *​



انا ايش عرفنى دى خدتنى على مشمى لسه ملحقتش افهم حاجة لقيتها بتقولى شاركى لكن متقلقش ملحوقة ال زملكاوية ال هو لسه فى ناس زملكاوية دول اندثروا خلاص زى الديناصورات لما بتندثر :999:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> زملكاوية و أفتخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> :hlp:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]" أفتخر " إن امبارح الزمالك أكل 4 شفا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]منهم جون أبو تريكة لو أنا من الكاف كنت حسبتوا بأربعة لوحده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم طول ما نت زملكاوى فلك أن تفخرة وأنت فـ خرة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]" أفتخر " إن امبارح الزمالك أكل 4 شفا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]منهم جون أبو تريكة لو أنا من الكاف كنت حسبتوا بأربعة لوحده*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم طول ما نت زملكاوى فلك أن تفخرة وأنت فـ خرة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الزمالك بس طيب وسابهم يفرحوا شوية
تقريبا المنتخب كلة حاليا اهلاوى
ابقى سلملى بقى على غانااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش هتعرفى تسدى قدام *واحد *هههههههه


*واحد ؟؟؟
لهو انت فاكرنى زى عبد الواحد بتاعكو 
اللى دايما ياخد على يمينه ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واحد ؟؟؟
> لهو انت فاكرنى زى عبد الواحد بتاعكو
> اللى دايما ياخد على يمينه ؟؟؟
> *​


مبلاش طيب
لحسن اكرامى بيبدع  اكتر منة  يا استاذنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ابقى سلملى بقى على *غانااااااااااا *ههههههههههههههههه


*غااانا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
غاانا الغُلب غاانا
:999:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مبلاش طيب
> لحسن اكرامى بيبدع  اكتر منة  يا استاذنا


*لأ أكرامى نسى ( قفاز الصابون ) فى البيت
عشان كدة ربنا سترها معانا 
:t31:
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *غااانا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> غاانا الغُلب غاانا
> :999:
> *​


اهو عملتوا قطة
دة الاختبار الحقيقى
الزمالك حب بس يحسس الشعب المصرى
ان مصر رجعت بخير ههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]" أفتخر " إن امبارح الزمالك أكل 4 شفا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]منهم جون أبو تريكة لو أنا من الكاف كنت حسبتوا بأربعة لوحده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم طول ما نت زملكاوى فلك أن تفخرة وأنت فـ خرة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مع انى مش فاهمة الجملة الاخيرة لكن عاوزة اعلق على ال 4 اللى كلهم 
مرة واحد جارنا زملكاوى ايام لما الزمالك دخل فيه 6 بالشفا برضو فالماتش دا كان عامل قلق جامد فابنى ساعتها كان يادوب لسه فى كجى فبيقوله انكل حماده هو انت زملكاوى ولا اهلاوى فقله زملكاوى يا يوسف فقام الواد قله خلاص متكلمنيش تانى هههههههههه
ساعتها الراجل مات على روحه من الضحك واتكسف خالص:warning::warning:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اهو عملتوا قطة
> دة الاختبار الحقيقى
> الزمالك حب بس يحسس الشعب المصرى
> ان مصر رجعت بخير ههههههههههههه


*ما لعيبة الزمالك خرجت تغنى
الأهلى حدييييد
مصر اليوم فى عيييد 
أوماااااال 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> مع انى مش فاهمة الجملة الاخيرة


*خلى إيرينى ( اللى أنسحبت وأختفت ) تشرحها لك ع الخاص بقى *​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما لعيبة الزمالك خرجت تغنى
> الأهلى حدييييد
> مصر اليوم فى عيييد
> أوماااااال
> ...


اة شوفت تالزمالك خسر من هنا 
الجيش دخل دلجا من هناههههههههه
لو كان كسب كان الناس هتقول ايام مرسى رجعت تانى هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب يا ايرو انا زمهلاوية اعمل ايه بقى دلوقتى 
ملقتش فى الاختيارات هههههههه 
تعيشوا وتخدوا غيرها يا ايرو 
بيب بيب اهلى* 
:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه دا مفيش غير اتنين بس زمالكاويه :crying:

​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمه الكورة ديه بيحبوها على ايه ؟ تتحب من اى ناحية يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه دا مفيش غير اتنين بس زمالكاويه :crying:
> 
> ​


*روما انتى طلعتى منهم لا مش ممكن 
صحبتى زملكاوية يالا الهوووووووووول 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش فاهمه الكورة ديه بيحبوها على ايه ؟ تتحب من اى ناحية يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t31:


*روز انا مبحبهاش ولا بتفرج عليها كتير 
بس بشجع اللعبة الحلوة والاهلى احلى لعب ههههههه 
بتفرج بس لما يكون ماتش للاهلى والزمالك 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روز انا مبحبهاش ولا بتفرج عليها كتير
> بس بشجع اللعبة الحلوة والاهلى احلى لعب ههههههه
> بتفرج بس لما يكون ماتش للاهلى والزمالك
> *



معرفش ليه بتعصبنى يارورو :t31: اول ما شوف اى ماتش بيتلعب بيركبنى 100 عفريت هههههه تفتكرى حد عاملى عمل عداوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t31:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روما انتى طلعتى منهم لا مش ممكن
> صحبتى زملكاوية يالا الهوووووووووول
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههه

:190vu:ماله الزمالك دا غلبان حتي 
مش ذي الاهلي المفتري علطول بيكسب بيكسب ايه دا :smil8:

​


----------



## geegoo (17 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ​




هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> معرفش ليه بتعصبنى يارورو :t31: اول ما شوف اى ماتش بيتلعب بيركبنى 100 عفريت هههههه تفتكرى حد عاملى عمل عداوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t31:



*هههههههههههه صدقينى كنت زيك يا روز 
لحد فى يوم من الايام قعدت اتفرج على ماتش للاهلى والزمالك وطبعا مش فاهمة اى حاجة ولا عارفة مين مع مين ولا مين ضد مين 
عارفة انتى اللى يكون مصرى ويشجع نيجيريا اهو انا كنت كدا ههههههه 
وكمان مكنتش فاهمة المصطلحات اللى بتتقال 
زى ضربة روكنية وبلنتى والكلام الغريب ده ههههه 
لحد ما لقيت نفسى بتابع بشغف كدا وعاوزة الاهلى يكسب بما ان كل الى قاعدين بيشجعوا الاهلى بس من ساعتها وانا اهلاوية هههههه *



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :190vu:ماله الزمالك دا غلبان حتي
> مش ذي الاهلي المفتري علطول بيكسب بيكسب ايه دا :smil8:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه *
*معلشى يا حبيبتى تعيشوا وتخدوا غيرها ياروحى 
خمسة وخميسة على الاهلى 
رقيتك واسترقيتك من عيون الزمالك الحاقد ههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ​


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> *معلشى يا حبيبتى تعيشوا وتخدوا غيرها ياروحى
> خمسة وخميسة على الاهلى
> رقيتك واسترقيتك من عيون الزمالك الحاقد ههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دا ولانافع معاه حسد ولانق خالص :11azy:



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو دا ولانافع معاه حسد ولانق خالص :11azy:
> 
> ​







*دى مش باى يا روما دى خمسة خمسة علشان الحسد والقر ههههههه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلى إيرينى ( اللى أنسحبت وأختفت ) تشرحها لك ع الخاص بقى *​


*
المهم إنك متأكد إنى فاهماها :2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الزمالك بس طيب وسابهم يفرحوا شوية
> تقريبا المنتخب كلة حاليا اهلاوى
> ابقى سلملى بقى على غانااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههه


*
أيوة كدة :spor24:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يا ايرو انا زمهلاوية اعمل ايه بقى دلوقتى
> ملقتش فى الاختيارات هههههههه
> تعيشوا وتخدوا غيرها يا ايرو
> بيب بيب اهلى*
> :kap::kap::kap:​



*حتى إنتى ؟؟

وااااااااااااااااااء
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه دا مفيش غير اتنين بس زمالكاويه :crying:
> 
> ​



*مش بالعدد و لا يهمك

دا العد فى اللمون

سيبك إنتى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما لعيبة الزمالك خرجت تغنى
> الأهلى حدييييد
> مصر اليوم فى عيييد
> أوماااااال
> ...


*
الأهلى حديد أهلا وسهلا
الزمالك هيسيحه

فينك يا مرسى
كانت أيام حلوة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ​



*هيا بنا الى رابعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش فاهمه الكورة ديه بيحبوها على ايه ؟ تتحب *من اى ناحية يعنى *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t31:


*من ناحية قلبى ونار قلبى ....على رأى شكوكو
واد حبيب موت
وحبيبى لو غاب يوم عنى أرقع بالصوت 
*
[YOUTUBE]MI9rcBaye2w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*طبعاً غنى عن الذكر ان التوبيك دة 
للضحك والفرفشة بين الأعضاء لا أكثر ولا أقل 
يعنى م الآخر أبو دول على أبو دول 
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعاً غنى عن الذكر ان التوبيك دة
> للضحك والفرفشة بين الأعضاء لا أكثر ولا أقل
> يعنى م الآخر أبو دول على أبو دول
> *​


اييييييين الانتماء والوطنية  عبوووووود هههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*اهلاوى*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *اهلاوى*​



*و كمان بالأحمر ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا كان إحساسى وقت المباراة

إتفرجوا على الفيديو 

و حسوا بينا شوية
*


[YOUTUBE]z905my15I3Y[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *اهلاوى*​


اول مرة ازعل منك يا استاذ الغالى
:warning::closedeye


----------

